# In IntelliJ alles eingeklappt



## krgewb (23. Nov 2021)

Manchmal drücke ich ausversehen eine Tastenkombination und dann sind alle Methoden eingeklappt (siehe Screenshot). Wie kann ich sie wieder aufklappen, ohne auf jede gelbe Stelle klicken zu müssen?


----------



## kneitzel (23. Nov 2021)

Ctrl-Shift-Numpad + (bzw -) zum Einklappen / Ausklappen vom ganzen Code.
Bzw. rekursiv wäre es mit ctrl-Alt-Numpad + bzw -.









						Write and edit source code | IntelliJ IDEA
					






					www.jetbrains.com


----------

